# Externer An- Ausschalter mit LED - Wie viel Volt



## Ray2015 (9. Dezember 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir überlegt einen externen An- Ausschalter zuzulegen um meinen PC an- und auszuschalten. Der Schalter hat einen LED Ring der während dem Betrieb leuchten soll. Es gibt den Schalter in verschiedenen Ausführungen (3V, 5V, 6V, 12V, 24V usw.). Hier mal der Link:

22mm Alumina Black Body Press Metal Push Button Switch Waterproof Momentary Reset LED Light Car Engine PC Power 5V 12V 24V 220V -in Switches from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Wie viel Volt brauche ich denn jetzt?

Ich habe noch andere Buttons gefunden bei denen Daten in der Beschreibung stehen. Kenne mich aber leider nicht aus. 

22mm Alumina Black Body Metal Push Button Switch Waterproof Momentary Reset LED Light Car Engine PC Power Mark 3 5V 12V 24V 220V-in Switches from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

19mm LED Alumina black ring light power push button without fixation waterproof momentary button switch 19HX.F.BK-in Switches from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

Du brauchst 12V. Den klemmst Du dann am Mainboard an. Meistens mit Power beschriftet ^^


----------



## Ray2015 (9. Dezember 2018)

Aber die Leuchte für die Power LED bzw. der Anschluss dieser LED hat doch nur 3,3 Volt. Ich verstehe das alles nicht so richtig. Wäre die 3 Volt Variante dann nicht besser? Oder vielleicht die 5 Volt und diese dann direkt vom Netzteil nehmen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Dezember 2018)

Alle Schaltspannungen sollten 5V sein (TTL-Technik).


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2018)

Du brauchst einen Taster und keinen Schalter.


----------



## Ray2015 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ja stimmt. Es heißt Taster, sorry. Ich weiß welche Art Knopf ich brauche


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

Also Ich habe Taster von DImatech und die LEDs sind 12V


----------



## derGronf (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Ray2015,

die Angabe der Volt bei den Tastern resultiert aus der garantierten Spannung, die ohne Explosion oder Feuer geschaltet werden kann. Du kanst ein normalen 230V Taster aus der Hausinstalation zum Schalten nehmen. 
Lass dich also nicht verwirren von den Spannungsangaben. 

Irgendwer hat das hier schon erwähnt, könnte stimmen, das mit 5V geschlatet wird. Da würde also ein Taster bis 5V reichen. 



Spoiler



Install diameter:22mm

Switch rating: 5A/250VAC

Shape: Flat head

Color: Red,GREEN,Blue,Yellow,White,Orange

Voltage: from 1.8V to 250V

Function: Momentary (1NO1NC)

Terminal: Pin terminal

Crust material: Black aluminum

    IP rating: IP65

Temperature: - 40 to 75 Degree



Ok, ist von bis. Da steht, du kanst alles bis 250V schalten bis 5A. Das reicht. Die LED braucht mindestens 1,8V und kann bis 250V. 

Die LED wird seperat mit Strom versorgt. Hat nen eigenen Anschluss. Auf deinem Board ist für an/aus nen eigener Anschluss. Für die LED kannst du entweder dauer-an nehmen oder die HDD-Beleuchtung. Steht aber in deinem Handbuch, was wofür ist.

Kannst du also ohne weiteres benutzen. Musst halt nur auf den Anschlssplan gucken.

derGronf


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich nutze Diesen hier schon seit Jahren: https://www.amazon.de/LAOMAO-Computer-Startknopf-Anschlüsse-PC-Kastenschalter/dp/B00LVREYWG
Gruß T.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Dezember 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Alle Schaltspannungen sollten 5V sein (TTL-Technik).



Moooment, TTL Versorungspannung sind 5V in der Regel, die Schaltlogik sollte bei 2V schon als HighPegel Logisch 1 Erkennen, heut haben die meisten TTL Schaltungen um die 3.3V bis hoch zu 24V je nach Einsatzgebiet und Anforderung ( der Panzer Leopard 1 z.b arbeitet mit 24V Logik Spannung ). Also abhängig vom Nand Gatter ist auch die Logik Spannung. Beim Mainboard 5V aufgrund der langen Wegstrecke und der Nicht isolierten Kabel, Der Ferrit Ring um die Kabel ans Frontpanel soll das ganze Glätten damit keine Interferenzen aus versehen Logik 1 schalten, daher wird hier auch 5V genutzt da hier ein definierter Pegel vorhanden der sich abhebt vom Floating. Allerdings kann man das ganze auch mit 3.3V machen in dem man ein Kerko zwischen GND und Signal hängt der dann das Floating filtert. Wenn man eben ganz sicher gehen will sucht man sich das Nand Gatter worüber die Pins des Frontpanels laufen und schaut nach welche Schaltspannung spezifiziert ist, und dann hält man am besten noch Ausschau ob da nicht noch nen Optokopler zwischen hängt zur Galvanischen Trennung dann wär die Spannung nämlich von dem Abhängig. 

Ums Kurz zu machen, mit 5V bist du auf der Sicheren Seite, und die LED´s fürs Mainboard sollten auch 5V haben, da hier oftmals z.b das 5V Powergood Signal oder PowerOn Signal genutzt wird um die LED´s zu betreiben und die Leitung quasi durchgeschleift wird, achja das Standby Signal für die LED´s hat auch 5V, genauso wie die Standby Stromversorung der USB Ports


----------



## Ray2015 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich verstehe zwar kein Wort aber 5V habe ich rauslesen können  Werde mir also den Button mit 5V kaufen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Drakexz (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir einen ähnlichen Taster gekauft. 
Angeschlossen habe ich ihn aber zweigeteilt. 

Taster:
Phobya Vandalismus/Klingeltaster 19mm Edelstahl: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer 

Die Pins zum starten des PCs sind natürlich mit dem Mainboard verbunden, die Pins des Tasters für die Beleichtung habe ich aber an einen Molex Stecker angeschlossen. Mein Taster läuft daher mit 12V.


----------

